
Google: search for an application - antimora
https://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&ie=UTF-8#q=twitter&hl=en&source=lnms&tbm=app&sa=X&ei=VVg9UfuWFqq9ywHA7IH4DQ&sqi=2&ved=0CBIQ_AUoBw&bav=on.2,or.r_cp.r_qf.&fp=3cdd6955c5afd24e&ion=1&biw=1066&bih=725
======
megablast
Seems to work a lot better than google play's search, which returns absolutely
awful results. Searching for New York travel guide in google play will return
travel guides for Paris, Rome etc...

------
tonyedgecombe
Sadly it just seems to be aggregating a number of spammy download sites.
Searching in my product category turns up pages on CNet, Brothersoft, etc but
no original developer sites.

~~~
ericcholis
It would appear that they've targeted know distribution systems, with Play and
the App Store being the obvious choices.

Some SEO Suggestions, if this is related to something you are distributing.
Look into somehow implementing Rich Snippets [1]. Also, Schema.org [2]

[1]
[http://support.google.com/webmasters/bin/answer.py?hl=en&...](http://support.google.com/webmasters/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=99170)

[2] <http://schema.org/docs/schemas.html>

------
niclupien
11,100,000 results for "twitter" now that is scary.

The idea is good but having application aggregators such as download.cnet.com,
softpedia.com and others in the result means a lot of duplicate entries.

~~~
nwh
Once you get to page 34, the true number is revealed (like in normal search).

> Page 37 of 362 results

~~~
lucb1e
I always find it curious how the true number is only revealed at some page
that almost nobody normally visits.

------
olegp
This will be handy for <https://starthq.com> \- a web app directory I launched
the other week.

One piece of feedback I've received is that people prefer to use a native
mobile app if one is available, so the plan is to include links to app stores
on the app pages. Unfortunately, none of the app stores offer APIs for
retrieving apps based on keywords.

~~~
aaronbrethorst
Apple offers a search API for the iTunes store:
[http://www.apple.com/itunes/affiliates/resources/documentati...](http://www.apple.com/itunes/affiliates/resources/documentation/itunes-
store-web-service-search-api.html)

Are you saying it can't search on keywords? I find that sort of shocking.

~~~
olegp
From what I understand with Apple you need to specify the country in which
you're searching and you may get different results for the same query based on
that. There isn't a way to get back a single link to which you could redirect
all users that want to download the iOS app, regardless of where they are
from.

Edit: so yes, I was wrong to say "none", but Apple has its own set of issues
making it difficult to do

------
mihai_ionic
Nice, my application which is not even on page one in Google Play search
appears as the first result for the same keyword in Google Applications.

------
razfar
I wonder what this means for <https://www.quixey.com/>

------
libovness
Shameless plug: We've got lightning-fast iOS app search on Appsfire. Apps
sorted by relevance and quality (using our own App Score)
<http://getap.ps/appsfire>

We're not there with Android yet, though.

~~~
thijser
For Android we've built AppBrain (which is also included in the Google
application search engine).

------
frostnovazzz
Works well when I search Chinese keywords

------
shoota
No windows apps?

~~~
marcog1
If you click on "Search tools" you can filter by OS. Surprisingly very few
Windows apps.

